# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  الزيادة الدورية في أجرة الأماكن المؤجرة لغير السكنى

## هيثم الفقى

الزيادة الدورية في أجرة الأماكن المؤجرة لغير السكنى
إن تمسك الطاعن بعدم مطابقة الأجرة الواردة بعقدي الإيجار للأجرة القانونية لإنشاء عينا النزاع عام 1964 بما يستوجب ربط أجرتها القانونية بالقيمة الايجارية السنوية المتخذة أساساً لحساب الضريبة العقارية وتدليله على ذلك بما أورده الخبير المنتدب في تقريره. إطراح الحكم المطعون فيه هذا الدفاع وذلك التقرير وقضاءه بالإخلاء استناداً إلى أن الأجرة المكتوبة في عقدي الإيجار هي الأجرة القانونية دون أن يفصل في الخلاف حول حقيقة هذه الأجرة ويتثبت من مقدارها لتحديد الزيادة المقررة بالقانون 6 لسنة 1997. خطأ وقصور يرتبان البطلان.
(الطعن رقم 21 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 24/12/2001)
فالقاعدة :
أنه إذ كان الثابت أن الطاعن قد تمسك أمام محكمة الموضوع بأن الدكانين منشآن في عام 1964 وأن الأجرة الواردة بالعقدين المؤرخين 1/11/1978 ليست أجرتهما القانونية وهو ما ثبت من تقرير الخبير المنتدب في الدعوى الذي أورد أن الدكانين منشآن عام 1964 وأن أجرتهما المتخذة أساساً للضريبة مقدارها 9.60 جنيهاً وذهب إلى أنه لم يصدر قرار من اللجنة بتحديد الأجرة وأنه عاجز عن معرفة الأجرة القانونية دون أن يبين الأساس الذي حددت عليه الضريبة العقارية، وإذ قضى الحكم المطعون فيه بالإخلاء استناداً إلى أن الأجرة المكتوبة في عقد الإيجار هي الأجرة القانونية رغم منازعة الطاعن في مطابقتها لهذه الأجرة ودون أن يفصل في الخلاف حول حقيقة هذه الأجرة ويتثبت من مقدارها لتحديد الزيادة المقررة بالقانون 6 لسنة 1997 على الرغم من أنها مسألة أولية لازمة للفصل في طلب الإخلاء فإنه يكون معيباً بالخطأ في تطبيق القانون فضلاً عن القصور في التسبيب.
إن الأماكن المؤجرة لغير أغراض السكنى والمنشأة من أول يناير 1944 حتى 4 نوفمبر 1961. تحديد أجرتها بواقع خمسة أمثال الأجرة القانونية. استحقاق المالك زيادة سنوية بصفة دورية بنسبة 10% من قيمة آخر أجرة قانونية. عدم استحقاق المالك الزيادة إلا بمقدار النصف في حالة الجمع في تأجير المكان بين غرض السكنى وغير السكنى. (م 3 ق 6 لسنة 1997 ولائحته التنفيذية).
(الطعن رقم 191 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 10/2/2002)
فالقاعدة :
أنه قد حددت المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 6 لسنة 1997 بتعديل بعض الأحكام الخاصة بإيجار الأماكن غير السكنية الأجرة القانونية التي استحقت قبل 27/3/1997 المحددة في القانون الذي يحكم العين بما ورد عليها من نقص أو زيادة حتى تاريخ العمل بالقانون المذكور وحددت نسبة خمسة أمثال الأجرة القانونية الحالية للأماكن المنشأة من أول يناير 1994 وحتى 4 نوفمبر 1961، ثم تستحق زيادة سنوية بصفة دورية في نفس هذا الموعد من الأعوام التالية بنسبة 10% من قيمة آخر أجرة قانونية لجميع الأماكن آنفة الذكر، وقد تضمن قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 237 لسنة 1997 اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون 6 لسنة 1997 ونصت المادة (14) منها على "لا يستحق المالك سوى نصف ما ذكر في المادتين السابقتين من أمثال ونسب في حالة الجمع في تأخير المكان الواحد بين غرض السكنى وغير غرض السكنى.
كما إن تمسك الطاعن باستئجاره عين النزاع لاستعمالها مكتباً وسكناً وطلبه احتساب الزيادة المقررة بالمادة (3 ق 6 لسنة 1997) بنسبة 50%، واحتساب الحكم المطعون فيه الزيادة الواردة بالمادة السالفة كاملة دون أن يتحقق من طبيعة الغرض من إستئجار عين النزاع وفقاً لما ثبت بالعقد وتقرير الخبير هو خطأ وقصور يرتبان البطلان.
(الطعن رقم 191 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 10/2/2002)
فالقاعدة :
أن تمسك الطاعن أمام محكمة الموضوع أنه أستأجر عين النزاع مكتباً للبريد ومسكناً لوكيل المكتب، وطلب احتساب الزيادة المقررة بالمادة الثالثة من القانون 6 لسنة 1997 بنسبة 50% عملاً بالمادة (14) من اللائحة التنفيذية وثبت من معاينة الخبير أن الدور الأرضي مستغل مكتباً للبريد، والدور الأول العلوي مسكناً لوكيل المكتب، فاحتسب الحكم الزيادة الواردة بالمادة سالفة الذكر بنسبة 100%، ودون أن يتحقق من أن عين النزاع أجرت ابتداء لغرض السكنى وغير غرض السكنى وفقاً لما ورد بالعقد أو اتفاق الطرفين فإنه يكون معيباً بالخطأ في تطبيق القانون والقصور في التسبيب.
كذلك فإن إقامة الطاعن دعواه الفرعية بطلب تخفيض أجرة عين النزاع لتجاوزها الأجرة القانونية وتمسكه ببطلان التكليف بالوفاء لتضمنه المطالبة بالأجرة الاتفاقية واحتساب الزيادة المقررة بالقانون 6 لسنة 1997 على أساسها رغم أن العين تخضع في تقدير أجرتها للجان تحديد الإيجارات. دفاع لا يسقط بالتقادم ومسألة أولية لازمة للفصل في الدعوى الأصلية بطلب إخلاء الطاعن من عين النزاع لعدم الوفاء بالأجرة والزيادة المقررة قانوناً، ومخالفة ذلك هو خطأ لحجب الحكم المطعون فيه عن تحقيق دفاعه.
(الطعن رقم 2415 لسنة 70 ق – جلسة 8/4/2002)
فالقاعدة :
أنه إذ رفعت دعوى بطلب تنفيذ عقد باطل فأقام الخصم دعوى فرعية ببطلانه تعين على المحكمة أن تفصل في طلب البطلان باعتباره دفعاً لا يسقط بالتقادم حتى لو سقط الحق في رفع الدعوى به، وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وقضى بسقوط حق الطاعن في رفع الدعوى الفرعية بتخفيض الأجرة بالتقادم رغم أنها دعوى بطلب عدم الاستمرار في تنفيذ شرط باطل تعتبر دفاعاً موضوعياً في الدعوى الأصلية لا يرد عليه السقوط بالتقادم ومسألة أولية لازمة للفصل في الدعوى الأصلية فإنه يكون أخطأ في تطبيق القانون وحجبه ذلك عن تحقيق دفاع الطاعن بأن الأجرة الواردة بعقد الإيجار تجاوز الأجرة القانونية وببطلان التكليف بالوفاء لتضمنه المطالبة بالأجرة القانونية واحتساب الزيادة المقررة بالقانون 6 لسنة 1997 على أساسها فيكون مشوباً أيضاً بالإخلال بحق الدفاع.
كما أن الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة (17) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون 6 لسنة 1997. المقصود به. منح المستأجر فسحة من الوقت لمدة معقولة لتوفيق أوضاعه مع المؤجر لا يعتبر فيها مستوقاً في سداد الأجرة. عدم جواز اعتبار هذا الميعاد تعطيلاً لأحكام ق 6 لسنة 1997.
(الطعن رقم 2331 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 10/6/2002)
فالقاعدة :
أنه لئن كانت اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون 6 لسنة 1997 الصادر بقرار رئيس الجمهورية 237 لسنة 1997 والمعمول بها من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشرها بالجريدة الرسمية في 16/7/1997 بعد أن أفردت باباً كاملاً لتحديد الأجرة القانونية وزيادتها طبقاً للقانون نصت في المادة (17) منه على أن "على كل من المؤجرين والمستأجرين تعديل أوضاعهم وفقاً لجميع الأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذه اللائحة، وذلك خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ العمل بها "لا يصبح هذا النص – سبباً لتعطيل أحكام القانون 6 لسنة 1997 – ولا تعديل تاريخ نفاذه منذ اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره في 26/3/1997 لأن المادة (144) من الدستور تنص على أن "يصدر رئيس الجمهورية اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين بما ليس فيه تعديل أو تعطيل لها أو إعفاء من تنفيذها" وهو ما يعدم كل قيمة تشريعية لنص المادة (17) سالفة الذكر، إلا أنه يتبقى فيه أنه أشار إلى حقيقة واقعية وبديهية حاصلها أن صدور القانون 6 لسنة 1997 بتعديل الأجرة بالزيادة على النحو الوارد بنص المادة الثالثة منه من شأنه أن يحدث ارتباكاً للمستأجر تقتضيه أن يبحث عن تاريخ إنشاء المبنى، ومقدار أجرته القانونية، وما لحقها من تعديل بالقوانين المتعاقبة ثم يقوم بحساب مقدار الأجرة الجديدة وتدبير ما طرأ على التزامه من تعديل، وهي أمور من شأنها بطبيعتها أن تجعل المستأجر متى تخلف عن أداء الأجرة وزيادتها في مواعيدها لمدة معقولة ألا يعتبر مسوفاً هذا أمر على المحاكم اعتباره احتراماً لما يقتضيه العقل – بصرف النظر عن بطلان النصوص.
كما أن صدور قرار وزاري بخضوع قرية لأحكام قانون إيجار الأماكن لا أثر له على الأجرة المتعاقد عليها فقبل صدوره، وعدم التعاقد على استئجار هذه الأماكن وقت صدور القرار أو التعاقد على استئجارها دون تحديد أجرة له أثره قانوناً.
(الطعن رقم 1973 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 20/6/2002)
فالقاعدة :
أنه إذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد اعتد بالأجرة الواردة بعقدي الإيجار المؤرخين 1/6/1987 وكان الطاعن قد نازع في مطابقة هذه الأجرة للأجرة القانونية لعين النزاع بعد إضافة الزيادات المقررة بالقانون 6 لسنة 1997 إليها تأسيساً على أن إنشاء وإعداد محلي النزاع للاستعمال لم يتم إلا في غضون عام 1987 فلا تستحق الزيادة في الأجرة إلا بنسبة 10% فقط المقررة بالقانون الأخير وليس بواقع خمسة أمثال الأجرة المطالب بها في الدعوى الراهنة وأن البين من تقرير الخبير المنتدب من محكمة الاستئناف أن العقار الكائن به عين النزاع قد أنشئ في سنة 1960 بقرية الكردي التي خضعت لأحكام القانون 49 لسنة 1977 المعدل بالقانون 136 لسنة 1981 بموجب القرار الوزاري رقم 48 لسنة 1982 بما لازمه ألا يكون لهذا القرار أثر على الأجرة المتعاقد عليها قبل صدوره فإن لم تكن هذه الأماكن قد تم التعاقد على استئجارها وقت صدور القرار أو كانت قد تم التعاقد على استئجارها ولكن دون تحديد أجرة فعندئذ لا تخضع الأجرة لتقدير لجنة تحديد الأجرة وتكون الأجرة الاتفاقية هي الأجرة القانونية، وفي كل الأحوال تطبق قوانين الزيادة والتخفيض في الأجرة اللاحقة على تاريخ صدور القرار المشار إليه، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيد قد أغفل الرد على دفاع الطاعن بشأن تحديد الزيادة القانونية في الأجرة بعد التحقق من تاريخ إنشاء وحدتي النزاع رغم أنه جوهري ومن شأنه – لو صح – أن يتغير به وجه الرأي في الدعوى وقد حجبه ذلك عن حسم النزاع على حقيقة الأجرة القانونية وبالتالي مدى صحة التأخير في الوفاء بالأجرة والزيادة المقررة بالقانون رقم 6 لسنة 1997 بحسبانها مسألة أولية لازمة للفصل في الدعوى الراهنة فإنه يكون معيباً.

----------

